# Bet I can make you laugh...



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

... just don't tell me brother 







:mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

you won!...this so reminds me of my three older brothers trying to get me to laugh...

thanks little man.....memories flood in....love it!


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

haha!  this is good....  neet angle!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks! :lmao:

It should have been in color.... but I had my camera set to b/w


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

I like it better in black and white... makes it more universal...  like.. you can't really tell who it is as much so you can put your little bro in his place kinda thing...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> I like it better in black and white... makes it more universal... like.. you can't really tell who it is as much so you can put your little bro in his place kinda thing...


Everyonce in a while I put it as his wallpaper on his computer... he really loves it when I do that. 


:lmao:


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

Haha.. all in brotherly love right?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

what's funny?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 4, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what's funny?


You.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> Haha.. all in brotherly love right?


oh, of course...


----------

